# 68 GTO Rear End Swap with 76 Cutlass



## John Schutt (Aug 27, 2018)

I have a 68 GTO with 3.08 Non-Posi, 8.2". In my search for a better rear end i came across a 76 Cutlass Rear end with 3:73 posi. Will this bolt in?
The GTO has a TH400 Transmission, please give thoughts on using this rear end.
Had same gears and posi in a '67 Cutlass, 330ci, and loved it.
Thanks


----------



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

John Schutt said:


> I have a 68 GTO with 3.08 Non-Posi, 8.2". In my search for a better rear end i came across a 76 Cutlass Rear end with 3:73 posi. Will this bolt in?
> The GTO has a TH400 Transmission, please give thoughts on using this rear end.
> Had same gears and posi in a '67 Cutlass, 330ci, and loved it.
> Thanks


Hi John, I assume the th400 is a "PX" code. If your axel code is a "WE"code it is factory, a "YE" code would be with locking diff. It depends on what your trying to achieve. Are you looking for street or highway driving. If you have air conditioning that can be a factor. I am going by factory availability. you could go with a 3.36 or a 3.55 in the same carrier and even upgrade to a safety track rear end. Good luck with your decision hopefully some more knowledgeable members will wade in. The more info you give the better answers you get.


----------



## John Schutt (Aug 27, 2018)

No AC on my GTO,this will be a daily driver, some highway, i haven't had the engine apart yet but guessing its pretty much stock, I won't be overpowering the rear end.
Will a 76 cutlass rear end bolt in to a 68 GTO?
Thanks


----------

